# Sunroof adjustment?



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Take a photo of the side of the sunroof while open so I can see the adjuster design.

Rob


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

There is a recall for these sunroofs, I wouldn't mess with it, and I would take it right to GM.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> There is a recall for these sunroofs, I wouldn't mess with it, and I would take it right to GM.


Not all of the build is affected.....a rather short vin range is involved....but yes, the OP should verify his is not affected.

Rob


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Robby said:


> Not all of the build is affected.....a rather short vin range is involved....but yes, the OP should verify his is not affected.
> 
> Rob


What vin is affected? Where can I see that info?


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Robby said:


> Take a photo of the side of the sunroof while open so I can see the adjuster design.
> 
> Rob



This sunroof opens into the headliner...


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Also, GM's site shows no open recalls on this car.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jayno20 said:


> This sunroof opens into the headliner...


If the sunroof opens into the headliner it is a aftermarket install.......each version has its own adjustment proceedure. The installation company will have to adjust it.

Since the unit is not supplied by GM there is no recall to be concerned with.

Rob


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> There is a recall for these sunroofs, I wouldn't mess with it, and I would take it right to GM.


the recall is not due to window position or leaking. the recall is due to the window breaking


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Robby said:


> If the sunroof opens into the headliner it is a aftermarket install.......each version has its own adjustment proceedure. The installation company will have to adjust it.
> 
> Since the unit is not supplied by GM there is no recall to be concerned with.
> 
> Rob



I have found 2 videos on youtube posted by Chevrolet and a bunch of pictures on Google showing the sunroof on the 2015 Cruze opening into the headliner... Am I crazy, or is this a stock option?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zOgwaURy1Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz_RVmAgkkk


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Also, this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQ-fySyTRo0


----------



## 03glgold (Jan 26, 2016)

Since when don't sunroofs open into the headliner. I have never seen a sunroof that slides back not go into the headliner on any gm vehicle in this century.

EDIT: I guess when I think about it grand am's and alero's opened outside.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I can verify the sunroof does open into the headliner. My car does it along with every other factory sunroof Cruze on our lot at work.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

I was scared there for a second lol. I don't want an aftermarket sunroof on my car. I verified today though when I got in, the glass even has GM stamped on it so it has to be factory. 

With that being said, I am assuming the dealer shouldn't have a problem adjusting this thing?


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

03glgold said:


> Since when don't sunroofs open into the headliner. I have never seen a sunroof that slides back not go into the headliner on any gm vehicle in this century.
> 
> EDIT: I guess when I think about it grand am's and alero's opened outside.


My 2014 Camaro's sunroof doesn't open into the headliner... Probably a restriction with the already low headroom. Kind of sucks though, the sunroofs that open into the headliner look a lot nicer IMO.


----------



## 03glgold (Jan 26, 2016)

Well my bad then. I knew that was how the cruze was, both of my mom's suburbans were that way, and a family friends equinox was that way. It has been a long time since I had seen one that didn't go inside the headliner. The headroom thought makes sense though as it isn't really a big issue in any of the vehicles I mentioned.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

03glgold said:


> Well my bad then. I knew that was how the cruze was, both of my mom's suburbans were that way, and a family friends equinox was that way. It has been a long time since I had seen one that didn't go inside the headliner. The headroom thought makes sense though as it isn't really a big issue in any of the vehicles I mentioned.



Yeah, no big deal. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

You can adjust it. On each side there is a panel you need to remove, looks like a little louver. It just slides off the top part connected to the glass.

After you remove this you will see the screws that you can loosen and adjust. You can do it by yourself but easier with 2 people. You will need a star bit to do this.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

cruze2011white said:


> You can adjust it. On each side there is a panel you need to remove, looks like a little louver. It just slides off the top part connected to the glass.
> 
> After you remove this you will see the screws that you can loosen and adjust. You can do it by yourself but easier with 2 people. You will need a star bit to do this.



Sounds good. I'll look into it. Is the "louver" part you are talking about rubber?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll be dipped.......can you tell I don't have a sunroof?

Could've sworn (otherwise I wouldn't have said it) that it was the same as GM's small cars from the past......sorry for the poor info.

So, with this in mind I'm not familiar with the adjustment method.

Rob


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Robby said:


> I'll be dipped.......can you tell I don't have a sunroof?
> 
> Could've sworn (otherwise I wouldn't have said it) that it was the same as GM's small cars from the past......sorry for the poor info.
> 
> ...



No problem. You gave me a scare there for a second though. I was going to be pretty upset if I just bought this car and it had an aftermarket sunroof in it....


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

jayno20 said:


> Sounds good. I'll look into it. Is the "louver" part you are talking about rubber?


Yes its like a flexible rubber or plastic type rubber. You actually need to vent the sunroof to see it and remove it.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

cruze2011white said:


> Yes its like a flexible rubber or plastic type rubber. You actually need to vent the sunroof to see it and remove it.



OK, cool. I'll give it a shot later today.


----------

